

How a single person can make a huge difference to your startup in 24 hours - domlewis1
http://blog.tray.io/post/35358252787/how-a-single-person-can-make-a-huge-difference-to-your

======
arihant
Thank you for linking to main site from blog logo. Finally a startup that gets
it!

~~~
duiker101
Really, that was my first thought. Before reading any article I usually want
to know who is writing so I first look for a link. I hate when people link to
the blog home. Ah... First World Problems

------
ams6110
I thought it was going to be about how single people can work for 24 hours
straight while all the married ones have to go home at 5.

------
BryanB55
That's really awesome congrats! I introduced a new startup to HackerNews today
also, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4762979>

but we didn't do nearly as well as you. We made it up to #9 on the front page
for a little while and hovered around the first page for about 6 hours with an
average of about 40 concurrent visitors and a total of ~1,000 unique visitors

We got some great feedback from the HN community though. Getting up to #1 and
staying there seems to be a whole other world.

~~~
waldr
Hey - congrats, that is awesome (really like your landing page!). We've found
the power of the community to be astounding, offers for help / feedback has
been invaluable.

------
nsaich
Nice one!! Haven't used the service yet, still waiting for an invite, please
hurry!!!

------
tetomb
A very refreshing landing page. Simple design that explains what you do.
Looking forward to you coming out of beta.

~~~
waldr
Thank you very much, have you signed up to the private beta? We'd love some
feedback if so - please feel free to email me rich (at) tray.io

------
adotify
The HN Effect :-D

------
mopatches
I <3 Tray

~~~
jessinblue
Amen! <3

